# New Orleans



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Guys,

Wife and I are taking about taking a short trip to NO this late fall/winter. I got the green light to book a redfish trip with Fly Water Expeditions. 

Anyone has any advice on when to book a trip over there? Besides frequency of cold fronts, any difference on Oct/Nov/Dec?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

ctt17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Wife and I are taking about taking a short trip to NO this late fall/winter. I got the green light to book a redfish trip with Fly Water Expeditions.
> 
> ...


October is the best IMO. Preferably 10 days prior to a full moon. November is just as good, but dodging fronts. October is actually my favorite time of year. Nothing but BULL REDS.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Hopefully you'll get to fish with Greg. He's a great guide and a great dude to boot! I went to Tulane with him and we fished the marshes south of NOLA way before he became big time.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

POCsaltdog said:


> October is the best IMO. Preferably 10 days prior to a full moon. November is just as good, but dodging fronts. October is actually my favorite time of year. Nothing but BULL REDS.


Thanks for the advice. Our wedding anniversary is in Dec, so I'll prob have to book closer to the later part of the year.

Fishing wise, what's the water like at that time? Do you think I'll have shots at bigger fish later in the year?


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

Oct/Nov are peak times for the ideal weather and big fish. But the big fish are there through feb. Weather can be dodgy in jan/feb but the fish are huge.
Better look to book soon as the fall often books close to a year in advance and by three months out will be challenging to find an available guide.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

ctt17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Wife and I are taking about taking a short trip to NO this late fall/winter. I got the green light to book a redfish trip with Fly Water Expeditions.
> 
> ...


I'd ask Greg for recommendations for the best time to go. Weather can be spotty so if possible, book multiple days. If you cant fish with Greg, i would recommend Paul Lappin or Nick Sassic.


----------

